# Steering Wheel Removal?



## gangsterbill02 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Hey VW enthusiast*... How do you remove a steering wheeling from a MKIV Jetta GLI? 

I have to change my blinker assembly and I have to remove the steering wheel. So this is where I am now. :banghead:

Thanks all.


----------



## lostroot1 (Oct 16, 2002)

there are two small holes in the backside of the wheel...what you have to rotate it around until you can get a small screwdriver in there and pop it open..its like you have to pry it.make sure you remove the negative battery terminal so you dont blow your self upwith the airbag. and before you are finished put the key in the on position and get out the car. then connect the cable.. that w2ay if it explodes then you wont get hurt.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Bill:
Google for _remove steering wheel VW Jetta IV_, and you'll quickly find this video, and this how-to on the Vortex.
That should explain (and show) how it's removed.


lostroot1 said:


> there are two small holes in the backside of the wheel...what you have to rotate it around until you can get a small screwdriver in there and pop it open..its like you have to pry it.make sure you remove the negative battery terminal so you dont blow your self upwith the airbag. *and before you are finished put the key in the on position and get out the car. then connect the cable.. *that w2ay if it explodes then you wont get hurt.


 You know, that was generally good advise - right up until the end (part I bolded.) 
That's a rather good way to fry things. * Don't do this*!!!!


----------



## lostroot1 (Oct 16, 2002)

Actually that is the proper way to do it. Have all you stuff connected inside the car then plug up the battery. That is how the be toy teaches, and all the dealer training have gone through. It will not fry anything! It is a safety thing. Vws and audi's have a circuit fault system that is pretty elaborate. And also fuses. Even if so I think it would be more important to save your face than save your radio. But like I said it is in every gently and all training you would receive through Audi and vw. Good luck. And google a video. It is hard o explain how to do it. The words seem simple but the action is kinda tricky sometimes.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Frankly, I think you read his post the way things _should_ be done - have everything connected, then connect battery. That would, in fact, be The Right Way.
There is no way in he!! I would ever advocate connecting the battery with the key in the Run position. And, it's not something I would ever do myself - and, yes, it is my job, too.  

If you're really that worried about an accidental bag deployment, turn it on from the passenger's seat.


----------



## gangsterbill02 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks all. I will probably attempt this, this weekend. I am just worried about the air bag deploying.


----------



## dubbin.in.co (Aug 18, 2010)

it wont. if your really worried just disconect the battery the night before, unscrew/unplug the bag with your face on the OUTSIDE of the windsheild standing by the drivers door, and turn it on from the pass seat. 

Not my job but lately it sure Fu***ng feels that way.


----------



## yivek (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah, I did this 2 times and I can say it was still nerve racking the second time. The worst is knowing static electricity can set them off. I set my air bag outside of the car on the driveway. I felt like the bomb squad when pulling off and replacing the connecter. I turned the key back on from the drivers side. 

Biggest thing is, make sure your wheel is centered and you put it back that way or it will be slightly sideways like mine was.


----------



## gangsterbill02 (Jun 10, 2008)

yivek said:


> Yeah, I did this 2 times and I can say it was still nerve racking the second time. The worst is knowing static electricity can set them off. I set my air bag outside of the car on the driveway. I felt like the bomb squad when pulling off and replacing the connecter. I turned the key back on from the drivers side.
> 
> Biggest thing is, make sure your wheel is centered and you put it back that way or it will be slightly sideways like mine was.


 Glad you pulled it off. Wish me luck.


----------



## yivek (Nov 16, 2010)

Any luck getting the steering wheel off?


----------

